# ME and MS - comparing the 2



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article might be surprising to those who don't know a lot about ME. For patients with the disease, it's a guaranteed good read - you'll love it as much as I did. A very informative and enlightening article:http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/mevsmsco...sedmodified.htm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The parallels are amazing. What is equally so is that the man who talked me into supplementing, which led to my recovery from a handful of chronic conditions, is the longest lived MS survivor from the year he first entered the Vancouver MS Society offices. He has been chair bound for about 25 years, which is beyond the experience of any of his doctors. Mark


----------

